# Alex Bradley Black Market



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a bad smoke. Relatively inexpensive (i think i paid about $7). Nice draw. Very earthy with hints of pepper. The ash is a deep gray with billowing grayish smoke. I'm a simple man, so I'm drinking a Miller Lite with it (although i MUCH rather prefer a single malt scotch, neat). Decent. I'd give it a 3-3.25 out of 5. Although it is my first. We'll see what happens on my next ABBM.:smoke2:


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I got one sitting in my humi. Bought it a few weeks ago, letting it sit for a little bit before I dive in. 

Thanks for the review!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

I enjoyed this cigar a lot too. I hear a lot of people complain about the wrapper affecting the taste but I didn't get that. Cigar Monster often has these for 5 for $19. A bargain at that price!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I liked this cigar too, I thought it was well balanced and smoked very well. I Love Alec Bradley cigars, the majority of their cigars taste great, well made too.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

dayento2 said:


> I enjoyed this cigar a lot too. I hear a lot of people complain about the wrapper affecting the taste but I didn't get that. Cigar Monster often has these for 5 for $19. A bargain at that price!


Nice. Never been on Cigar Monster. Gonna check it out right now.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

The AB Black Market was the first box I bought after smoking 4 or 5 of them at different times. Each time I smoked one I was reminded how much I enjoyed this cigar. The construction was great with a nice open draw, and a flavor that was good all the way through. It's a great go to cigar when you want to know what you're getting. Since I bought the box I took them out of the wrappers and now they are laying nakedly in my humi aging a bit.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Nice. Never been on Cigar Monster. Gonna check it out right now.


Tis a dangerous place! Haha Just wait until the mashups and you will be buying a crap ton as the Famous Smoke coupons still apply.

Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wallbright said:


> Tis a dangerous place! Haha Just wait until the mashups and you will be buying a crap ton as the Famous Smoke coupons still apply.


I just need to figure it out. btw...what is mashups?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> I just need to figure it out. btw...what is mashups?


according to the website



> Back by popular demand: CigarMonster Mash-Up.
> 
> CigarMonster nearly tore the hinges off his cage when we removed Monster Mash-Up from his site. Let there be no confusion: it was out of sheer, unmitigated fear that we put it back up.
> 
> CigarMonster dot com features an hour-long redux of all the day's deals, presented at 11 AM and 11 PM. Popular deals are likely to sell out long before the Mash-Up begins. A word of advice: check the site regularly, and use Monster Mash-Up as a contingency plan only.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool. Thanks Terry


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Cant wait to try these im getting some in after my first dealing with the monster :tongue1:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

enjoyed the first one I had, and it had very little rest. Wrapper is very thick and oily so storing at lower RH or dry boxing it may serve it well. Nice overall stick.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Big fan of these. I went to AB event last week and picked up 10 of them in a variety of sizes. Great smoke for the price and burns like a champ, no touch ups.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I have had a couple of these, and definitely enjoyed them. Nothing super fancy, just a really good smoke. They seem to be very consistent, not changing flavor too much during the smoke. If you like the flavor that is not a bad thing.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Terry bombed me two of them, one of the corojo and one of the maduro. Still haven't gotten a chance to smoke them, I'm waiting for a time when I can enjoy one, rather than try to rush it or cut it down to make it fit in my timetables. Thanks again Terry!


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaBiscuit said:


> Terry bombed me two of them, one of the corojo and one of the maduro. Still haven't gotten a chance to smoke them, I'm waiting for a time when I can enjoy one, rather than try to rush it or cut it down to make it fit in my timetables. Thanks again Terry!


There I go being a dingbat! Terry did bomb me an ABBM, but the corojo and maduro I was talking about are different cigars, Rocky Patel The Edges. I do get confused at times.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Whom is the Alex Bradley feller? Is he a distant cousin of Alec Bradley?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

KcJason1 said:


> Whom is the Alex Bradley feller? Is he a distant cousin of Alec Bradley?


Yea, you're right Jason. I "*PROBIBLY*" spelled it wrong...lol. :drum:


----------

